# 76ers Made To Pay Pelicans $3 Million Over Jrue Holiday Leg Injury



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

> The NBA forced the Philadelphia 76ers to pay the New Orleans Pelicans $3 million last season for failing to disclose a leg injury to Jrue Holiday that has limited his playing time for two years, The Philadelphia Inquirer has reported.
> 
> Philadelphia traded Holiday to New Orleans on the night of the 2013 NBA draft for the rights to No. 6 overall pick Nerlens Noel.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...rleans-pelicans-3-million-jrue-holiday-injury

Considering Holiday has missed 90 games over the past two seasons because of this same stress fracture, I would say Philly should be on the hook for much more than $3 million. We still don't know the whole story yet though. Either way, it feels like the Pels got screwed here.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

76ers want 7 million from Lakers because Lakers misinform Andre Bynum's injury history.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Any chance Pelicans management OKed the deal mostly _because_ they were anticipating a cash payout?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

3 million sounds like a cheap way out of it to me


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

RollWithEm said:


> Any chance Pelicans management OKed the deal mostly _because_ they were anticipating a cash payout?


It's possible, but what organization would be so stupid to cost themselves two first round picks in hopes of a cash payout for taking on an injured player? I think it's highly likely that Jrue himself felt he was fine and didn't alert the Pels of any problems with his leg, believing he had healed. I have to put some blame on the athlete as well here (if this were true) for not disclosing pertinent information to a team that would not have known to take a closer look at this injury. 

The Sixers should have to give back a draft pick for this. Clearly the NBA felt that Hinkie and Co. did something shady here. If this involved two high-profile teams like the Lakers and Knicks for example, it would be all over ESPN right now. But, all we can hope for is that Holiday doesn't re-aggravate this injury again and is fully healed before the season starts. This has really hampered his ability to make an impact on the court for us in the past two seasons. 



Ballscientist said:


> 76ers want 7 million from Lakers because Lakers misinform Andre Bynum's injury history.


Maybe I'm misremembering, but I could have sworn everyone knew about Bynum's bum knees at the time, before the Sixers did that deal. But good luck to 'em if they still think they can get $7M in compensation for that trade.


----------

